# Wiring 45N Gateman with external posts



## Ohio027 (Dec 29, 2012)

OK, so I have this prewar/immediate postwar 45N gateman. It has two external lugs only, no 3-contact plate under the roof. The light and the mechanism are wired to one lug, the other lug is apparently ground. I cannot for the life of me find a wiring diagram for this--only the 3-contact version. I've wired it every which way using a 145C contactor, but nothing activates the thing. The mechanism swings freely.

Any ideas?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Try, hooking it up directly to the transformer first to make sure it works.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Only Two. One ground/common, the other for the coil and light bulb.


----------



## Ohio027 (Dec 29, 2012)

That's exactly what I have. Does the coil/bulb wire go directly to the transformer, or to the contact and then the transmformer?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The easiest way is to isolate one outer rail by not using the joiners and insert cardboard like a center rail between the ties and rail. Use a three by five card for material. Place the ground wire to this rail. Then take power from the center rail. When the train rolls by the gateman will operate.

The manual is at the bottom of this page, the flagman.

Use the 145 to complete a ground circuit. Power can be from the center rail or transformer. Do you use a 1033? A is the common not the U on that one.

Use gateman on a tag search for the original thread.


----------



## Ohio027 (Dec 29, 2012)

T-man,

So, I remove the joiner pins from one outer rail, insulate the rail with cardboard, then ground a wire to that rail and power the coil from the center rail, correct? That seems simple enough


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes, with a metal wheel set on the track it will complete the circuit.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

T-man, is right, don't forget the insulated pins on the outside rail( plastic). I used tar/ felt paper (. Roof Underlayment ) instead of cardboard. Waterproof and I had it on hand. I thought it was similar to the original fishpaper that was used. When done the insulated track as a switch is very cool!


----------

